# Killies Import > Non-Killie Segment >  Badis badis

## mk_ultra

This is a nice little fish I have been trying to find for some time. I was able to pick 3 @ $10. Regular variety. Real nice folks at the LFS allowed me to hand select 1M/2F. I'll effort some pics.

----------


## retro_gk

Cool. Treat 'em like dwarf cichlids and you'll be golden.

----------


## sweang

Anybody can tell me where to find a pair of Badis Badis in Singapore LFS? I can only find male and wanted a female.... Also do they sell other breed too.. the blue ones...

----------


## wong1979

Yup, this is a very nice fish. Small and not shy. And the males fighting against each other is a joy to watch. But don't worry, there won't be any casualties. But it needs live food though.

----------


## sweang

Bro, have you seen any LFS recently selling them? If yes, could you advise me where to buy them? thanks.

----------


## wong1979

I bought mine at c328, clementi florist at 10 for $8 in a packet. Seems like all males. But today I observed a pair that doesn't not seem to be fighting, but rather intertwined each other in a ball-like fashion for about 2 secs. Is that mating?

----------


## sweang

same, I got my from C328 too... however from the www search, female is very plaint and no color strips.... and that you mentioned on intertwined for 2 secs.. they could be "homo"  :Grin: ... just kidding....

----------


## wong1979

Just took a picture of the pair doing the 'ball' thing. I've separated them to a 1 feet tank with shrimps btw. And here is the 'female' in question ???

----------


## Jungle-mania

Balling is mating.

----------


## wong1979

Thanks. That's what I thought so too. Hopefully, they can breed. But the female looks too colorful to be one. Anyway, I'm not sure how a female should look like. But the internet says it should be plain and dull brownish...hmmm

----------


## shrimppaste

Biotope and WuHu has them.

----------


## islandangels

Does anyone know where i can buy male and female Badis Badis Badis and also some Dario Darios ???? I am in the USA, in New York. I am looking for some interesting additions for my tanks. I would like to try to breeding these fish also. I dont do it for the money as most of you now unless you have a warehouse with a few hunderd tanks you arent making money here in the us breeding fish . I do it for the fun and to trade for supplies in the end. I hope I can find them. Not many stores know what I am even talking about when I ask. Thanks all ,

Tom,

----------


## stormhawk

Tom,

Bring an aquarium book with pictures of Badis badis and Dario dario. Show it to the shop people and they should know what you want. I figure the same issue with clueless staff plagues both Singapore and the USA. Many times shop people do not know or remember scientific names of fishes. What helps is pictures and maybe a common trade name.

----------


## islandangels

Thanks Storm. I did that last week. Most of them just scratched their heads. Hahaha. I'll keep trying the net. Im patient. Thanks again.

Tom,

----------


## stormhawk

Or you can try Aquabid. That's an auction site based in the US. If you're lucky, there's suppliers within the US that may be able to ship to your location via Express/Priority Mail.

----------


## islandangels

Thanks again Storm. Youve been very helpful.

Tom,

----------


## CrazyPlantLady

islandangels - I am in Iowa, USA, if you still need Badis badis. I've never shipped before, but I'm sure I could figure it out. I have 16 juvies now.

----------


## RonWill

> islandangels - I am in Iowa, USA, if you still need Badis badis. I've never shipped before, but I'm sure I could figure it out. I have 16 juvies now.


 Fast the fishes for a day, pack in breather bags with just a tint of methylene blue and ship express. Darios & badis are tough little fishes and if clown killies can survive the trip from SG to the UK, the badis surely will make it.

Tom, just remember that the darios do not spawn like cichlids in little caves or shells but are egg scatterers. A bare-bottomed tank with lots of moss for refuge and micro-organisms, ensures the highest fry yield. Be very prepared for breeding because the fry grow-out is very slow and will need micro foods for a long time.

Easy to breed but are picky eaters, preferring mostly live-foods. Had more than 300 of these darios when I finally decommissioned the tank.

Good luck to you both and keep the rest of us posted!

----------


## islandangels

Hi Crazy, 
I hope I'm not too late ? I have been away for the past 10 days. I have never shipped before either. But it looks like we have someone who has. Thanks for the info RonWill. I am in New York on Long Island. Please let me know if you still have babies left. I would like to try breeding them so I would like a few so I hopefully get a few males and females. See what it would cost for you to ship them and let me know how much you would like for them. I am sure we can work something out. I'm glad you replied to me.. If you would like you can email me if that is easier for you. Hope to hear from you soon. You can use this address to contact me. [email protected]. 

Tom, :Angel:

----------


## RonWill

Tom, when I stopped breeding the scarlets (or _Dario dario_), I didn't keep a single fish.

It's also been ages since I dared venture into a LFS because I seldom leave empty handed but I'll ask around and see. Perhaps Stormhawk might know.

I'm fairly confident of shipping but if "Islandangels" has 'em, the scarlets will survive shipping even better, although now may not be the best time (in case of cold snaps)... probably late Spring.

While you're waiting, I'll wet your appetite... read this (Choy has taken nice pics of both sexes), this (breeding 'em) and this.

Are you drooling yet?....  :Grin:

----------


## islandangels

Thanks for the vote of confidence Ron. Very nice pics. I'm still in search of the Dario. I may have found some Badis here from one of our members, CrazyPlantLady. We have been in contact and I am very hopeful we can work it out. The weather here on Long Island is fairly warm at the moment. But it can change any day. I am hoping to hear back from her soon. I would love to get the badis before the cold hits us here. But if I have to wait and she is able to hold them until it warms I am a patient man. Storm has been very helpful also. You are all great friends here. I am glad to be yours.

Tom,
 :Angel:  angels without wings

----------


## CrazyPlantLady

I've sent a reply, Tom. Here is my male, when he was courting his females  :Smile:  Below is his harem  :Smile:

----------


## islandangels

BEAUTIFUL ! I'm excited. He is awesome, what color he has. Looks like a few females have eggs in them. I'll send a reply when I get home from work today Crazy. I can't wait. Everything you said in your email sounds good to me. But I should give you something extra for heat packs and bags. You can't spend moneyon those and expect eat the cost. Talk to you soon. 

Tom, :Angel:

----------


## yongquan86

can i know what parameters you use to keep that darios like that? coz previously i tried.. no avail... and what do you normally feed them besides tubi? coz i find them too dirty... any form of frozen food ok?

thanks in advance

----------


## islandangels

These are not Darios. These are Badis Badis. Thye will usually eat only live foods. Frozen blood worms work well also. Black worms if you can get them where you are. I get this from reading up on them not from experience. You should really talk to Crazy Plant Lady ! She seems to be the current expert on this fish. Read her previous post also. There are some others with posts on them too. There is ALOT of very good info here and very knowlegable people here alsowilling to help eachother out.

Tom, :Angel:

----------


## CrazyPlantLady

I've gotten my harem of 4 females to eat freeze-dried bloodworms. They will also eat frozen bloodworms and live black worms.

The fry (they are 1/2 adult size, so not really fry anymore!) will not yet eagerly eat freeze-dried foods, but will eat frozen and live. 

My male Badis badis is the most stubborn. He will eat live anytime but only grudgingly eat frozen. I've put a school of Celestial Pearl Danios in his tank and he is starting to get really excited and animated when I feed them flake foods. I'm hoping, someday, he will eat what he sees them eating. 

I think if they can be coaxed into eating commercially prepared foods, they will be more sellable by hobby aquarists. It's hard to find folks that will take the effort to provide live foods. 

Tom (islandangels) will soon be getting his own batch of young to breed with. Just waiting for the weather to warm up a bit! I have breather bags and 60 hour heatpacks, but with the weather being well below freezing, neither of us wants to risk them yet!

----------


## islandangels

The weather isn't getting any better here Kimberly. We got 2 feet of snow last night. And its pretty darn cold. BURRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR ! 20 degrees all day. Was below 0 last night. I'm glad we are waiting to ship. I hope I have as much luck with them as you have had. Keep in touch.

Tom, :Angel:

----------


## CrazyPlantLady

I tried to get a picture of them eating frozen bloodworms but they are just so fast! Little piggies! 

I'm watching the weather here and there. No extra charge for 'room and board' HAHAHA!!  :Laughing:

----------


## Blue Whale

Oh...I have some picts. same kind?

2nd pict is Ah blur.

----------


## RonWill

_Dario dario_... aka Scarlet Badis. Good community fish but since it's not very food-competitive, try make sure it gets it's fair share of food.

----------


## CrazyPlantLady

> Oh...I have some picts. same kind?
> 
> 2nd pict is Ah blur.


No, not the same kind. That is Dario dario, at one time called Badis bengalensis, but reclassified as it is not a Badis at all. They scatter eggs, while the Badis lay eggs in caves and the males tend to them. My male tended his first batch until I pulled them out at about 5 months old. 

Beautiful Dario dario though!

----------


## Blue Whale

^o^Y yep yep. Haven't seen them around for ages so I decided to get 11 of em I think two weeks back. My cuties seems to be doing fine so far in my main tank 3ft. All of them.

----------


## fishforlife

Wanted to keep this fish long time ago but was turned down by them as they only feed on live food, thats what the store keeper told me. Any chance of them feeding on dried or frozen brine shrimp or even dry pallet or powdered form ?

----------


## stormhawk

Are you referring to the actual Badis badis, or Dario dario?

Badis badis can be made to accept sinking pellets, but it will take frozen bloodworm too. Dario needs live food because very rarely will they adapt to dry foods.

----------


## fishforlife

I'm refering to the common ones sold at $10 for 8 or sometimes 10. There are those with red strips. Did a quick search on badis badis and dario dario, both show some same photo so i'm not sure about it name.

----------


## stormhawk

Then you are referring to Dario dario, the Scarlet Badis. 

Badis badis - http://www.aquaticquotient.com/forum...00-Badis-badis
Dario dario - http://www.mailodrom.de/gr/5189-Dario.JPG

----------


## LifeisBoring

> I'm refering to the common ones sold at $10 for 8 or sometimes 10. There are those with red strips. Did a quick search on badis badis and dario dario, both show some same photo so i'm not sure about it name.


sounds like u're looking for dario dario..

----------


## fishforlife

Yeah read up some website. Its dario dario. Guess I'll have to give them a miss if they only accept live food.

----------

